# Cutest dog in the world... (mini husky) C&C welcome



## shortpballer (Aug 11, 2009)

My sisters dog came into my room.  He is a breed called an alaskan klee kai.  They are basically a mini husky.  Very rare but very cute.  These photos are not meant to be artistic really...just for fun.
#1





#2




#3


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 11, 2009)

looks like a Pomeranian, dude.


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 11, 2009)

definitely not a pomeranian... i guess i should have posted full body pics...he has white legs and a white tail he definitely looks like a husky.  Look up the breed.  its called alaskan klee kai


----------



## xiangji (Aug 11, 2009)

looks evil to me...


----------



## fred0000 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a dog person but wow, cute dog, I want one!

any full body pics at all ?


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 11, 2009)

The only body shot I have of him are him running up the stairs.  He's a wild dog so its pretty hard to get pictures of him.  The other pictures are pictures my sister took with her camera phone so don't comment on the quality of those pictures lol.  However he was a puppy so they are extremely cute.

#1




#2




#3


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 11, 2009)

1st shot of the 2nd set looks good.

BFF style


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea i have no idea how she got them to sit there on the bed together like that...When those two get together they don't stop playing till the sun goes down


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 11, 2009)

how cute!!!!   Second set 1 & 2 are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Laika (Aug 11, 2009)

I am guessing he is either a toy or miniature Alasken Klee Kai, and not a standard? He looks to small to be a standard to me. Very cute!


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 11, 2009)

alaskan klee kai is its own breed.  It is a mini alaskan husky.  But Alaskan klee kai's can range from 11 lbs to about 30.  My sisters dog is about 13.  While regular huskies are well over 50 lbs


----------



## photo28 (Aug 11, 2009)

I love Huskys! Great pictures. She looks so puffy! I have a Cockapoo, she's crazy!


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 11, 2009)

How much do they cost? so cute...


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 12, 2009)

they are about 1600-2500 depending on eye color, hair quality and all the mumble jumble.  My sister got hers at a discount because her boyfriend is in the navy and the breeder's husband was ex-navy.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Aug 12, 2009)

I love the first photo. What a loveable looking dog.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 12, 2009)

That is not, the cutest dog in the world. No! It is just a tribuuuuuuute. You gotta beliiiiieve, I wish you were there.


----------



## benlonghair (Aug 12, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> looks like a Pomeranian, dude.



Just as long as you don't bring it bowling, it's cool. Also, is your sister's name Cynthia, by chance?

Is this too obscure?


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 12, 2009)

no her name isn't cynthia


----------



## surfndcoolwater (Aug 14, 2009)

love love #1
#2 u should crop out the cardboard..


----------

